# Books on curing bacon.



## coronaca92879 (Aug 13, 2012)

Could anyone send me in the right direction of a book of curing bacon?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2012)

If you Search " Bacon " there is over 11,000 posts....Search " How to Cure Bacon " over 5000 posts...Search " How to make Bacon " over 4000 posts...Search " Bacon Recipes " you get over 4000 posts...My Point???  You came to the Right Place for everything there is to know about Bacon, from folks with years of experience. I would skip the Book and use the money to buy a Belly and some Cure #1, I'm thinking the rest of the flavorings you have at home...Have fun...JJ


----------



## brican (Aug 14, 2012)

coronaca92879 said:


> Could anyone send me in the right direction of a book of curing bacon?


I have this one  besides others in my collection by far I have found it very user friendly and have made a few out of the book


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 14, 2012)

There are numerous types of bacon.
What type of bacon do you want to make?


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

Enjoy!!


----------



## coronaca92879 (Aug 14, 2012)

I want to do belly, but since reading site probably not need book.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 14, 2012)

You prolly ought to get a book that covers basics..

The Marianski book is great and very informative..


Also...       http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

http://www.butcher-packer.com/


----------

